# The Ears Have It!



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> Aww! Do you have pics of Noelle with the one ear up? I bet she was adorable!![/B]


Stacy -- I didn't want to hijack your thread ... so here is Noelle's photo I was thinking about: one ear down and the other one not quite there yet  

[attachment=28005:Noelle_B...White_SM.jpg]

Now - how about everyone else? Let's see YOUR ear picures!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's one of Jax!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> QUOTE





> Aww! Do you have pics of Noelle with the one ear up? I bet she was adorable!![/B]


Stacy -- I didn't want to hijack your thread ... so here is Noelle's photo I was thinking about: one ear down and the other one not quite there yet  

[attachment=28005:Noelle_B...White_SM.jpg]

Now - how about everyone else? Let's see YOUR ear picures!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Gosh, I didn't think I could love Noelle more than I already did. Now, with that gorgeous shot - I do!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Just thought I would add, he has a cute hinie to don't ya think :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

That photo of Koko's ears is hysterical! I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I've always loved this one of Kosmo when he was itty bitty:










:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I love this pic of Maggie!!! It is one of my favs!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy as a pup. We called these sticky outty ears. LOL

[attachment=28009:WookTopknotMar1506.jpg]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Wookie had "sticky out" ears too when I first met him.  So funny cute to me.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=28013:ctmpphpkx2OD2.jpg]

Matilda when she was a puppy


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Baby Dakota ears 

[attachment=28015akota_I.jpg]


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWW omg all the babies are sooo adorable with their little ears!! :wub: :wub: 

Luci ears 
[attachment=28016:dscn0307__2_.jpg]


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

[attachment=28017:cocoeaster.jpg]Coco really had ears. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> [attachment=28017:cocoeaster.jpg]Coco really had ears. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


LOL

Look at those! :new_shocked:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> [attachment=28017:cocoeaster.jpg]Coco really had ears. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Looks like Coco is winning - ears down...or up! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I swear, every singe one of these pics is making me say 'awwwwwww' 
[attachment=28021icture_492.jpg]
here is vintage Crazy and a very spinny Caddy


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c388/jaz...007June2047.jpg
If you look between the bars you can see, her ears are only half up.
Haha.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Kim, You just know that I LOVE LOVE LOVE Baby Noelle as much as I love the grown up one :wub: 

here is a pic of baby crystal acting like a bunny

[attachment=28038:Baby_Crystal.jpg]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't have any cute "ear shots" but love looking at all these adorable pics!! :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BACI LOOKS LIKE HE IS READY FOR TAKE OFF :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I *ADORE *all of these photos of the babies and their ears! :wub: :wub: These have to be my favorites of all time!!! :thumbsup: 

More! More!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> Cosy as a pup. We called these sticky outty ears. LOL
> 
> [attachment=28009:WookTopknotMar1506.jpg][/B]


OMG I've never seen that puppy pic of Cosy. I just love those sticky outty ears!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

It sounds like all of us have an "ear" thing lol.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I love all the ear pictures :wub: here is Sparkey's ears in the air when he was 1 year old, the one in my Halloween siggy


----------



## dgraugnard (Aug 3, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## dgraugnard (Aug 3, 2007)

Katie begging for a treat


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

ears to all of you and your totally adorable babies. I love every photo and think it is so fun to catch our babies in action.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> I love all the ear pictures :wub: here is Sparkey's ears in the air when he was 1 year old, the one in my Halloween siggy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just love Sparkey!!! He's soooo cute!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Cute, cute :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am hoping that Chachi will grow into his ears. I don't dare take him out on a windy day


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

baby-steini (4 mon.)


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: These are sooo cute!!!

Here's bat girl "back in the day" (a whole 4 months ago  )


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

The Crystal picture cracks me up. Kat you should submit it for the calendar it would make a great Easter picture. Cute and funny I love it!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, this is a great thread! I have a BUNCH - I hope no one minds that I post them all!

[attachment=28131:102_4144500.jpg] [attachment=28132:crazyloo...black500.jpg]

The "Gallop"
[attachment=28138:the_gallop.jpg] [attachment=28134:tchblkcr...ongue500.jpg]

appearing to be attacking her friend Linda, but really just giving enthusiastic kisses!
[attachment=28136:tchelsim...linda600.jpg] 

hi-tailing it up the stairs
[attachment=28166:tchrunupstairs2.jpg]

[attachment=28167:tchelsibark1600.jpg]

Tchelsi - with Cherie - in a windstorm - looking HUGE!! (my favorite)
[attachment=28133:tch_cher...indstorm.jpg]


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Those are all adorable Heidi!! :wub: 




> Oh, this is a great thread! I have a BUNCH - I hope no one minds that I post them all!
> 
> [attachment=28131:102_4144500.jpg] [attachment=28132:crazyloo...black500.jpg]
> 
> ...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: :smrofl: Tchelsi might be the winner here. she got all the angles covered :smrofl:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

OMG! Tchelsi is the winner! And I love your sig, huge Buffy fan here.


Lizzie at three months


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

[attachment=28220:Ears_edited_1.jpg]

I guess this is more of an action shot than an ear shot, but I love it~ :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I love these ear pictures!!! The only one I could find is from when I brought Emma home. Her little ears stuck out. Actually, they still stick out...I think it's b/c Benny is always pulling them. Emma pulls Benny's tail and then Emma pulls his ears!! 

Here is little Emma's ear shot:


----------

